# Larbert house/Stables,Larbert RSNH Buildings ,falkirk scotland



## badassmofo (Apr 15, 2010)

This is the old stables at Larbert rsnh site,soon to be redeveloped when a buyer comes along 
asking price for this and the surounding land including Larbert House offers over £1.5 million

See the other half of this place Larbert House 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=157533#post157533[/ame]












































































































Again apologys for the photography only had my mobile with me and didnt want to miss out,im sure someone will update with better pics


----------

